# Strange orange salamander?



## Amoson (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, I was out looking for fire wood in the woods, and a came across an unusually brightly colored salamander. It is about An inch and a half long. It is a bright orange color with 6 black outlined dots in lines on each side of its back, that are a brighter orange in middle of each dot. It has small pinpoint black specs randomly throughout its underside. I live in central ky. I will try to post pics, but not exactly sure how too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

Nice find! That's an Eft. A young Eastern Newt.


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice to see a fellow Kentuckian on the board! I am just started up a viv, you have any yet?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Those things are super toxic. I hope you washed your hands well after any handling. Cool find.


----------



## Amoson (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you. I did wash my hands lol, and I havn't started up my first viv yet. I'm hoping to this summer break


----------

